# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Rollikat takaisin Tampereelle?

## ultrix

Olen tässä viime aikoina miettinyt, olisiko Tampereella potentiaalia yksittäisten linjojen muuttamiseksi johdinautolinjoiksi. Olen tullut lopputulokseen, että jos johdinautoja esimerkiksi kokeillaan aluksi yhdellä linjalla ennen liikenteen laajentamista, sopivin kokeilulinja olisi linja 15. Linja kulkee läheltä Nekalan hallia, asiakaspohja on riittävä 10 minuutin välein kulkevalle liikenteelle ja kasvunvaraa voidaan ennakoida hankkimalla nivelkalustoa, eikä linjalla ole tarvetta muuttaa raitiolinjaksi vielä pitkiin aikoihin.

Jos kokeilu osoittautuisi menestykseksi, voisi johdinautoja levittää muille linjoille tässä prioriteettijärjestyksessä (linjanumerot havainnollisuuden vuoksi nykyisten linjojen mukaiset):
13 Haukiluoma-Hermia ja 22 Pyynikintori-AnnalaXX Keskustori-Vuores16 Pyynikintori-Vatiala2 Pyynikintori-Rauhaniemi1 Pyynikintori-Härmälä(-Kurikka?), kesäisin myös museorollikkaliikennettä

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Johdinautojen rehabilitointi Tampereella on sinänsä mielenkiintoinen kysymys. Voi olla, että ne voitaisiin palauttaa samaan tapaan kuin Suomi uudelleentunnusti Viron itsenäisyyden, eli todetaan vain, että koska johdinautoja ei virallisesti lakkautettu, ne vain ovat palanneet liikenteeseen. Ks. ketju:
Johdinautolakkautus Tampereella vastoin päätöksiä?

Vakavasti ottaen: Johdinautot ovat tämänhetkisen tietämyksen mukaan taloudellisesti mielekäs keino toteuttaa nollapäästöinen joukkoliikenne silloin, kun on olemassa perusteet 5-10 minuutin välein kulkevalle bussilinjalle.

Tampereella ongelmana on, että johdinautojen kapasiteetti ei riitä hoitamaan Hervannan ja naapurikuntien kysyntää busseja paremmin. 

Ajantasaista, tarkempaa tietoa johdinautoista mm:
www.trolleymotion.com
Angelika Gasteinerin esitelmä Turun BUSTRIP-konferenssissa

----------


## Eppu

Mun mielestä rollikoiden palauttaminen nyt olisi hullun hommaa. Tulee melkoisen kalliiksi rakentaa uudestaan kaikki ajolangat kannatinpylväineen ym. ja itse kalustokin maksaa enemmän kuin dieselkäyttöinen.

Eiköhän mielummin keskitytä noihin lähijuna- ja ratikkaprojekteihin, niissä saavutettu hyöty on kuitenkin suurempi ja kustannukset maksavat paremmin itsensä takaisin.

----------


## ultrix

> Vakavasti ottaen: Johdinautot ovat tämänhetkisen tietämyksen mukaan taloudellisesti mielekäs keino toteuttaa nollapäästöinen joukkoliikenne silloin, kun on olemassa perusteet 5-10 minuutin välein kulkevalle bussilinjalle.
> 
> Tampereella ongelmana on, että johdinautojen kapasiteetti ei riitä hoitamaan Hervannan ja naapurikuntien kysyntää busseja paremmin.


En ehdottanutkaan näihin liikennetarpeisiin johdinautoa. Hervantaan pikaraitiotie on sopiva ratkaisu, lähikuntiin lähijuna/duoratikka ja hajautettu bussiliikenteen verkko tiheällä kuntakeskuksen vuorovälillä (ks. TASE 2025 ja Helken diplomityö 2007). Linja 15 on oiva esimerkki 10 minuutin välein kulkevasta runkobussilinjasta, jolla ei pitkään aikaan tule olemaan tarvetta muuttua raitiolinjaksi, sillä linjalla käytetään tällä hetkellä pääsääntöisesti tavallisia 2-akselisia dieselbusseja. Suurelta osalta reittiään linja on pysäkkiensä ainoa linja. Jos kysyntä linjalla lisääntyy, näkisin nivelrollikat mielekkäänä vaihtoehtona samaan tapaan kuin Jyväskylään ideoidulla runkolinjalla.




> Mun mielestä rollikoiden palauttaminen nyt olisi hullun hommaa. Tulee melkoisen kalliiksi rakentaa uudestaan kaikki ajolangat kannatinpylväineen ym. ja itse kalustokin maksaa enemmän kuin dieselkäyttöinen.


Ehdotankin vain, että selvitettäisiin, onko rollikoiden palauttaminen joillekin reiteille kannattavaa nyt tai tulevaisuudessa esimerkiksi öljyn kallistumisen myötä. Jos ei ole niin sitten ei ole.

----------


## Jykke

> 13 Haukiluoma-Hermia ja 22 Pyynikintori-AnnalaXX Keskustori-Vuores16 Pyynikintori-Vatiala2 Pyynikintori-Rauhaniemi1 Pyynikintori-Härmälä(-Kurikka?), kesäisin myös museorollikkaliikennettä


Nuo olisivat erittäin hyvät johdinautolinjoina. Lisäksi linjat 3 ja 21 voisivat olla myös hyviä johdinautolinjoja.

----------


## killerpop

> Mun mielestä rollikoiden palauttaminen nyt olisi hullun hommaa. Tulee melkoisen kalliiksi rakentaa uudestaan kaikki ajolangat kannatinpylväineen ym.


Lisäksi ajolangoista ja kannatinpylväistä tulee selkeästi kaupunkikuvaa rumentava tekijä, joten eiköhän anneta asian olla.

----------


## Antero Alku

Johdinautoja voi käyttää aivan hyvin siellä, missä kysyntä ei perustele raitiotietä. Ja syynä nimenomaan ympäristötekijät. Jo nyt näyttää varsin selvältä, että erilaiset dieselbussin kehitysviritelmät tai kokonaan uuden energiateknologian bussit tulevat olemaan kokonaiskustannuksiltaan huomattavasti kalliimpia kuin dieselautot, joten johdinten rakentamisen kannattavuusraja tulee suhteessa laskemaan.

Tamperetta ajatellen johdinautojen käytöstä saadaan synergiaetuja raitioteiden kanssa. Molemmilla voi olla yhteinen komponenttihuolto ja sähkönjakelu. Toisin sanoen sitten kun Tampereella on raitiotiet, johdinautojen käyttö tulee suhteessa halvemmaksi kuin pelkän dieselkaluston rinnalla.

Antero

----------


## jtm

Tuo vasta typerä idea onkin. Ensinnäkin ihan älytöntä ja katukuvaa rumentavaa!

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ensinnäkin ihan älytöntä


Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla muutama perustelu miksi johdinauto on älytön.
Tampereen oloissa johdinauto olisi:
- Saasteeton (voima koskesta)
- Taloudellinen liikennöidä (käyttökulut ajokilometriä kohden edullisemmat)
- Hiljainen
- Kiihtyy nopeammin kuin dieselnysse
- Todennäköisesti yleisön suosima (Tampereen perinteet)




> katukuvaa rumentavaa!


Tampereella kyse olisi pikemminkin katukuvan entisöinnistä Hämeenkadun, Hämeensillan ja Kalevan osalta.

Toki johtimia voi vapaasti pitää rumina, mutta rumina voi pitää myös dieselbusseja ja esimerkiksi niiden pakokaasuja.

Ilmajohdot Tampereen arimmissa paikoissa on ollut 1949-76. Vanhoista kuvista voi katsoa miten rumia ne silloin ovat olleet.

----------


## LateZ

Rumentaako katukuvaa ratikan johto kannattimineen sitten paljon vähemmän kuin bussin ajojohdot. Nimittäin en ole vielä huomannut kenenkään vastustavan ratikkaa kaupunkikuvallisista syistä, vaikka sitä varten joudutaan katuunkin upottamaan kaikenlaisia ruosteisia rautoja.

----------


## Jykke

Aamulehdessä tänään ollut erittäin mielenkiintoinen juttu: Palaavatko rollikat Tampereelle? 

Hieno juttu, että rollikatkin otetaan oikein osana TASE-2025 projektia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ei ehkä liity suoraan topiciin, mutta tänään 8.12.2008 tulee kuluneeksi päivälleen 60 vuotta johdinautoliikenteen alkamisesta Suomessa ja Tampereella. Joulukuun kahdeksatta pidetään usein myös TKL:n syntymäpäivänä.

----------

